# ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة



## قناص جدة (13 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يوجد لدينا ملا بس اطفال ماركات عالمية مخفضة في جده مثل تاج توج والمراكز الكبيرة نوفرلك البضاعة الي تريدها شهريا 

الاسعار مررررره حلوة ورخيصة 
الجاد يرسل ع الخاص 
​


----------



## tjarksa (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة*

ما شالله الله يوفقك من واسع فضله .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جوو الرياض (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة*

وفقك الله قنااااااص


----------



## قناص جدة (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## قناص جدة (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## قناص جدة (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة*

للرفع للرفع


----------



## جوو الرياض (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة*

ووفقك الله


----------



## قناص جدة (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## قناص جدة (13 يناير 2012)

*رد: ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## ايدو (25 مايو 2012)

*رد: ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة*

السلام عليكم لو سمحت ارسلي رقمك او كلمني على ذا الرقم ضروري0560551606
أنـْْ♡ـْْا الان بجده بشوف البضاعه وابغى كميه من البضاعه بالجمله


----------



## ايدو (25 مايو 2012)

*رد: ملابس ماركات عالمية مخفضة*

السلام عليكم لو سمحت ارسلي رقمك او كلمني على ذا الرقم ضروري0560551606
أنـْْ♡ـْْا الان بجده بشوف البضاعه وابغى كميه من البضاعه بالجمله


----------

